# Is star wars the force unleashed any good on PC?



## JC316 (Apr 16, 2010)

Steam has the Ultimate Sith edition on sale for pretty cheap and I was wondering if it was worth a damn on PC? Keep in mind that I am a star wars junkie and I can overlook some problems with it. Also can my system even run it decently? 

E5200@ 3.5GHZ
4GB DDR2 800
Geforce 8800GT 512MB


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 16, 2010)

last i knew it ran like crap and was a horrible port but patches might have fixed it

altho i suppose it runs better then Sabotouer or w/e on PC at least for ati users lol

also not sure if they corrected it but i remember that they in game graphics settings cant be changed so you can either run it or you cant


----------



## arroyo (Apr 16, 2010)

This game would run fine on your rig.


----------



## fenurch (Apr 16, 2010)

The game's pretty nice looking but quite boring after a while as even though the story progresses, all you do is the same thing in different maps - run bout, kill mobs, find and kill boss.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> last i knew it ran like crap and was a horrible port but patches might have fixed it
> 
> altho i suppose it runs better then Sabotouer or w/e on PC at least for ati users lol
> 
> also not sure if they corrected it but i remember that they in game graphics settings cant be changed so you can either run it or you cant



Right, that is one thing I was concerned with. I mean, I can get this game for like $17 for the PS3, or $15 on PC. I just don't want to waste the money for the PC version if it wont run right.



arroyo said:


> This game would run fine on your rig.


You know this for a fact, or just because I meet the system requirements?



ATZ said:


> The game's pretty nice looking but quite boring after a while as even though the story progresses, all you do is the same thing in different maps - run bout, kill mobs, find and kill boss.



I can handle killing mobs, just so long as I am doing it with a light saber and with style.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Apr 16, 2010)

The game isn't demanding.

I had a friend playing it with in-game settings maxed out, and he was using a Macbook Pro (2.5GHz dual core, 9500GT).
You should be able to play it maxed out with MSAA and AF.



It's a fantastic game if you're a Star Wars fan. It does fill some holes in the story arc and it's always fun to kill startroopers using different methods.

If you don't really care for the Star Wars saga, then it won't make much sense. This is obviously a fan-oriented game.


----------



## Easo (Apr 16, 2010)

It is optimized poorly, but patches have fixed most of that. Story is good(imho), and nothing beats throwing Stormtroopers against wall, into lava, etc.
So yea, its worth some money.


----------



## keling (Apr 16, 2010)

It's a great game and yet at the same time a bit disappointing. 

It played at 30fps with my PC and only dips for a second when entering a new area.

Never finished  it. It gets boringly repetitive and the boss battles were a pain. It's annoying to play for over an hour from a 3rd person view only to have the view change to side scroller (kinda) when the boss appears. 
And with your main character takes toooooo long to get up after being knocked down while the boss keeps pounding at you, it doesn't help.

Anyway buy it if you want to, especially when it is cheap. At least you won't regret (too much) it if it turns out be disappointing.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd say pay a little more and get it on the PS3 if you're adamant about playing it. It's not a horrible game at all (on consoles).


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2010)

With the latest patch, the game is great on a PC, especially using a xbox 360 controller. I had absolutely no issues.


----------



## Champ (Apr 16, 2010)

so does this game have a modding community or any downloadable content to keep it going?  I might buy it.


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2010)

Champ said:


> so does this game have a modding community or any downloadable content to keep it going?  I might buy it.



Highly doubt it. It's a console game afterall. If it's cheap now, it's worth buying for what it is.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Apr 16, 2010)

Champ said:


> so does this game have a modding community or any downloadable content to keep it going?  I might buy it.



The PC version is called "Ultimate Sith Edition" and it bundles a couple of new levels that were formerly non-free DLCs for the consoles.

And the extra levels are actually great, with lots of surprises and non-canonical "what-if" situations. 


So not only you get the game at a great price, you also get the DLCs for free. _Take that, you filthy console lovers!_


----------



## Shadowdust (Apr 16, 2010)

As others have said, after the patch was released, the game is pretty playable. The game hasn't choked up or crashed on me yet and I'm on the third level.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 16, 2010)

Keep meaning to try this game. Whilst we are on the subject of Star Wars, has anyone played Star Wars Galaxies?


----------



## overclocker (Apr 16, 2010)

I own the game and it runs great on my lappy maxed out 1920x1200, I use xbox 360 controler because it sucks with mouse and keyboard.
o and by the way the patch fixs all the crapy game play.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 16, 2010)

I went ahead and bought it. I just hope that it runs good. No biggie with te 360 controller since I have one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2010)

It will go cheaper. Just wait.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 16, 2010)

It is a really good running game with the patches installed, but like others have said, boring after a couple of sessions of the the same old stuff, just different trees and things.  I never finished it and when I think about playing again, I usually hit, COH or Crysis, instead.

Just my oldpinion.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 16, 2010)

It wasn't a bad game at all but wasn't worth the hype it received.  The graphics quality on the PC reminded me of the PC version of Iron Man....CRAP/DISGUSTING!!


----------



## JC316 (Apr 16, 2010)

Meh, I really don't care about graphics. I still love KotOR and Jedi Academy and they are old. Just so long as I get to lay down some carnage, I am good. Oh and on a side note. 30GB?!?!?!? That is insane.


----------



## olithereal (Apr 16, 2010)

Been looking to play this...I think I'm gonna skip this for PC and just rent it on PS3..


----------



## JC316 (Apr 17, 2010)

Almost 5 hours at 300k+ download speeds and I am only 27% complete.... This is a big freaking game.


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2010)

JC316 said:


> Meh, I really don't care about graphics. I still love KotOR and Jedi Academy and they are old. Just so long as I get to lay down some carnage, I am good. Oh and on a side note. 30GB?!?!?!? That is insane.



Do people still play Jedi Academy? I used to lightsaber duel for hours on end, what an awesome game that was. I wonder if I still have the CD laying around for it?


----------



## fenurch (Apr 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Do people still play Jedi Academy? I used to lightsaber duel for hours on end, what an awesome game that was. I wonder if I still have the CD laying around for it?



Just recently finished it (well, about a year ago). A truly worthy Star Wars game even though the story line was rather.. dull, the game was till superb.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Do people still play Jedi Academy? I used to lightsaber duel for hours on end, what an awesome game that was. I wonder if I still have the CD laying around for it?



I dunno. I should have a copy lying around somewhere, need to install it.


----------



## D007 (Apr 17, 2010)

JC316 said:


> Steam has the Ultimate Sith edition on sale for pretty cheap and I was wondering if it was worth a damn on PC? Keep in mind that I am a star wars junkie and I can overlook some problems with it. Also can my system even run it decently?
> 
> E5200@ 3.5GHZ
> 4GB DDR2 800
> Geforce 8800GT 512MB



I totally loved it, I would highly recommend it. It was a gorgeous game and it ran just fine for me on an 8800 gtx.
Was diverse and had tons of fun in it IMO. More than I have come to expect with most developers.
Definitely not a waste of money in any way shape or form.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 17, 2010)

just saying it was glitchy on 360 so it probably isnt to good on pc


----------



## D007 (Apr 17, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> just saying it was glitchy on 360 so it probably isnt to good on pc




lol it was bad on the 360 so it's likely bad on pc?
They have absolutely nothing in common. The pc handles it like a charm and it was GORGEOUS.
I actually spent more time stopped still in my tracks, staring at gorgeous scenery than doing anything else in that game. lol
the jedi abilities worked flawlessly for me.
It may of had some "minor" issues, but it never crashed on me and it ran very well in general.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 17, 2010)

The gameplay is for children, or starwar fans.

The game is suck. Do not buy this game. If you like hack and splash, God of War is the thing (obviously not on PC).


----------



## D007 (Apr 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> The gameplay is for children, or starwar fans.
> 
> The game is suck. Do not buy this game. If you like hack and splash, God of War is the thing (obviously not on PC).



This comment is suck.. lol. Sorry but with grammar like that I have to completely disregard your comment. I'm 33 and am not a child, so please watch the way you insult people.
Clearly you wouldn't know a good game if it jumped on your face and started to wiggle.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't care about what you think. The comment was directed to the game not you.


----------



## D007 (Apr 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I don't care about what you think. The comment was directed to the game not you.


When you say "only for kids" you insult me, being that I am not a kid.
I could give two chits about what you think either.. 
How old are you again?  yea, don't tell anyone that.


----------



## overclocker (Apr 17, 2010)

JC316 said:


> Meh, I really don't care about graphics. I still love KotOR and Jedi Academy and they are old. Just so long as I get to lay down some carnage, I am good. Oh and on a side note. 30GB?!?!?!? That is insane.



30GBs eek, hope thats not your mounthly download limit


----------



## D007 (Apr 17, 2010)

overclocker said:


> 30GBs eek, hope thats not your internet download limit



30 gb was because thet left all of the ported crap from xbox and everything in the game package for pc.
Don't expect extra content, it's just 100% wasted space, totally lazy..lol


----------



## JC316 (Apr 17, 2010)

D007 said:


> I totally loved it, I would highly recommend it. It was a gorgeous game and it ran just fine for me on an 8800 gtx.
> Was diverse and had tons of fun in it IMO. More than I have come to expect with most developers.
> Definitely not a waste of money in any way shape or form.


Sweet. I will know for sure probably tomorrow since I am only 40% currently.



kid41212003 said:


> The gameplay is for children, or starwar fans.
> 
> The game is suck. Do not buy this game. If you like hack and splash, God of War is the thing (obviously not on PC).



I am a huge fan of star wars. I have the books, the movies, the games, etc.



overclocker said:


> 30GBs eek, hope thats not your mounthly download limit



No limits here.


----------



## D007 (Apr 17, 2010)

I think you'll like it JC, it is really gorgeous with the panoramas. 
I like star wars but I'm not like a super huge fan. This game still had me glued to my seat.
You have all that stuff, then your going to love it I think. 

Lol'd at what he does to the jawas with their stranded vehicle.. you'll see XD

Force throw, roflmao, countless fun, you can literally throw people so high and so fast, that they disappear into the sky. Lot's of neat abilities like that.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 17, 2010)

I believe the game has a demo on PSN, you should check it out there.

The PhysX was fun to play with, for 10 mins. There're something really sluggish about the characters. I found myself using a same skill for 20mins, and I was unstoppable. 

Yes, I played the game for 20mins, then got bored.

Many SW fans love this game, 'cause it's probably the best one that look and feel like the movie.
If I were you I would buy this game for under $30, included tax or shipping.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 17, 2010)

D007 said:


> I think you'll like it JC, it is really gorgeous with the panoramas.
> I like star wars but I'm not like a super huge fan. This game still had me glued to my seat.
> You have all that stuff, then your going to love it I think.
> 
> ...



Awesome. Yes, I am a complete star wars junkie. I have a collection of about 50 star wars books. Been downloading since 3pm and I am only at 61%.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 18, 2010)

FINALLY got it downloaded. It kicks ass. Runs smooth, plays great with the 360 controller. Thanks to all who recommended it.


----------



## MadClown (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmmm, so should i get it?  Only thing stopping me is the size(not like I have limits, just download sluggishly).


----------



## JC316 (Apr 18, 2010)

MadClown said:


> Hmmm, so should i get it?  Only thing stopping me is the size(not like I have limits, just download sluggishly).



Absolutely, for $14.99 it's well worth it. Only gripe that I have and I have it with all Jedi games, when it comes time for boss battles, they make you feel completely outmatched and overpowered.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just beat the primary story, moving on to bonus stuff. It was WELL worth the $15 that I paid for it. The only real glitch that I hit was a lack of sound effects in certain missions.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I almost bought it until I read that 30gig stuff! Thats insane!


----------



## georgectr (Apr 20, 2010)

I had  the game and it was not anywhere near 30 GB, it's probably some useless junk from the porting. You can finish the game with just a couple of controls, right click ->lift something and throw it to something else. But if you want there is seriously good moves to be made and they make your gaming much easier with some tougher mobs.
The boss fights are really challenging but the stuck view on boss fights is simply a console residue. Still it is not bad and the best thing is it auto saves pretty well. I have watched the films a couple of times and played Jedi Academy, KoToR I, II. If you liked those you will enjoy this game. Also checking out some gameplay in youtube might help you make a decision. I learned some moves from there and they helped out a lot.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 21, 2010)

georgectr said:


> I had  the game and it was not anywhere near 30 GB, it's probably some useless junk from the porting. You can finish the game with just a couple of controls, right click ->lift something and throw it to something else. But if you want there is seriously good moves to be made and they make your gaming much easier with some tougher mobs.
> The boss fights are really challenging but the stuck view on boss fights is simply a console residue. Still it is not bad and the best thing is it auto saves pretty well. I have watched the films a couple of times and played Jedi Academy, KoToR I, II. If you liked those you will enjoy this game. Also checking out some gameplay in youtube might help you make a decision. I learned some moves from there and they helped out a lot.



Yeah, I agree that there isn't enough content to justify the 30GB, just no way in hell. Shaak Ti had to be the shittiest boss fight there was. I HATED her. The Raxus Prime boss sucked too, but I finally figured out how to stop him. The others were pretty simple really, eliminate the support guys and slaughter the boss.


----------



## D007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol. I already told yas it's from the porting. 
You can find the ported information in the file directories, likely even delete most of it.
Glad ya like it JC, thought you would.
I had a lot of fun with that game, and for 15 bucks it is waaaayyy worth it.
Another hidden gem was Ghostbusters on steam.
It was gorgeous and so much fun, with the original ghostbusters cast.
I really enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 21, 2010)

D007 said:


> Lol. I already told yas it's from the porting.
> You can find the ported information in the file directories, likely even delete most of it.
> Glad ya like it JC, thought you would.
> I had a lot of fun with that game, and for 15 bucks it is waaaayyy worth it.
> ...



Oh yeah, just a tad on the short side though. I got through the main campaign in 5:44 and the extra content brought it up to about 8 hours. I will definitely play through it again though.


----------

